# Sweeney Todd scarf/cravat...where can I find one?



## Autumn (May 2, 2008)

Hey everyone! I'm a noob here and thoroughly enjoying it... Was wondering if anybody could offer a little help!

My boyfriend is putting together a Sweeney Todd costume based on the recent movie, but we've been having a tough time finding a replica of his neck scarf/cravat. I was wondering if anyone here knew where we could find one, or of anybody who could make one for us that's as close to the one the character wears in the movie. (my boy is a perfectionist!  )

Any help is very, very much appreciated!!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

This doesn't answer your question but I thought you might find it interesting:
costumersguide/Sweeney Todd/sweeney - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
someone is doing a study of the costume and posted a buch of great pics. It wasn't youwas it?
Also a little video I found at:
How To Make Sweeney Todd Victorian trash costumes | Wonder How To
On a you tube video the costumer for the movie said she just had an old neckerchief and that is what they used.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

My wife & I plan on going as Sweeny & Mrs. Lovett this year as well. I was just gonna probably use a scarf with similar colors. The way Sweeney wears it in the movie (sort of rolled up & wrapped a few times around the neck), you could totally get way with just using a black & white scarf the same way. Also, there's a ton of cravats on Ebay. I'm having more trouble finding the right shirt and fake straight razors. What is your boyfriend doing for those?


----------



## Autumn (May 2, 2008)

Thanks to both of you! Those are a big help...

And yeah, Mr Synical! I noticed a lot of people were just using their old scarfs or similar ones they found, so we might end up going that route ourselves! I'll ask him about the shirt and razors, and get back to you on it. :3


----------



## Autumn (May 2, 2008)

Mr Synical, the boy says for the straight razors, look up sithcamaro or acmebrand on Ebay, and for the shirt, look up tssy2005 on ebay. You might have to ask them via note about it though, to see if they have what you need. I hope that helps!!


----------

